# Homemade Antibiotics



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

DH came home Thursday telling me that his like-minded friend telling him about something he read that says you can make your own antibiotic by dropping a real silver coin or flatware or dish into some water and let it sit and it will make an antibiotic. He said they did this in the "old days." Please share any knowledge you have on this subject. Thanks, firegirl


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.cqs.com/silver.htm

I wouldn't try it.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

we just use olve leaf extract, if that doesnt work then we go the the doc


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Colloidal Silver(not homemade with a silver coin in water) *does* work and is my first defense for my sinus infections along with echinacea extract(an herb with antibiotic properties). I have never yet had them not work if taken every hour til relief is given. Doesn't mean just anyone can make it by dropping a silver coin in water.:shrug:
Using these, I have never had to take a regular antibiotic.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

For topical antibiotics use unheated raw honey.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

ozark_jewels said:


> Colloidal Silver(not homemade with a silver coin in water) *does* work and is my first defense for my sinus infections along with echinacea extract(an herb with antibiotic properties). I have never yet had them not work if taken every hour til relief is given. Doesn't mean just anyone can make it by dropping a silver coin in water.:shrug:
> Using these, I have never had to take a regular antibiotic.


Colloidal silver is a germ killer. It's more danger than it's worth though. I've used Silvadene. It's a prescription topical agent that can be used for burns. 

Silver taken internally can cause an irreversible blue tint to your skin.

http://www.cqs.com/silver.htm
http://getinvolved.nih.gov/newsbulletins/Rsingle_print.asp?id=155&issue=july2004
http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/PhonyAds/silverad.html


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

From what I understand the turning blue is repeated exposure. I wouldn't try it though unless a regular antibiotic was unavailable; at least not internally.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I've used store bought Colloidal Silver for going on 10 years now. You can buy it in health food stores. Some brands work better than others. 

Haven't turned blue yet  The only cases I've heard of that happening is when someone made their own CS and took a maintenance dose every day.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

WildernesFamily said:


> I've used store bought Colloidal Silver for going on 10 years now. You can buy it in health food stores. Some brands work better than others.
> 
> Haven't turned blue yet  The only cases I've heard of that happening is when someone made their own CS and took a maintenance dose every day.



Yep. As I said, not just anyone can make it by throwing a coin in water. I use what works.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Just because YOU haven't turned blue YET doesn't mean you won't. It also doesn't mean your neighbor will not. It's awfully risky. If you turn blue, you stay blue. Why take the risk when there are safer options out there?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If the purpose of making your own is to avoid a trip to the doctor then you might consider keeping "real" antibiotics on hand by ordering them from overseas; no prescription necessary.

http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/infections/infections.html

I order stuff from them all the time. It's a good outfit.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Garlic is a fantastic and safe natural antibiotic...known as "Russian penicillin"


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Joshie said:


> Just because YOU haven't turned blue YET doesn't mean you won't. It also doesn't mean your neighbor will not. It's awfully risky. If you turn blue, you stay blue. Why take the risk when there are safer options out there?


You are entitled to your own opinion. 

I know many, many, many people who use colloidal silver if there is a need. Never seen one blue person, have you? It is not "awfully risky".

Of course it can be over-used and/or abused. ANYTHING CAN BE. Even your "safer options".

Colloidal silver *is* safe.......just don't abuse it.

If I ever turn blue from my very ocaisional usage.....I'll let you know.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

There are various natural antibiotics in the herbal world. It takes a little bit of research to learn them, then you can grow your own medicinal herb garden. 

Some of the things I've done in the past are:
cured pink eye with honey
cured shingles with acetone and aspirin
prevented bruising with slippery elm bark
healed sinus infection with netty pot

I have a friend who uses colloidal silver. It's easy to make, but imperative that you use the correct amount of silver and the silver MUST be 99% pure. My friend uses Canadian silver leaf coins or silver bullion. 

I've never used it and have heard the stories of people turning blue. I think most if not all of them probably overdosed and/or used impure silver to make it. If you do a bit of investigating, you can usually find what they did wrong.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

If you check out the HT Alternative Health forum, there is a lot of info there on natural and homemade antibiotics. You also won't get the well meaning "warnings" people give who don't really know or believe in homeopathic and natural healing. Instead you'll get the true info, backup study info (if you desire), along with the pertinent warnings for that particular medicine/herb/treatment.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22536241/
Papa Smurf


----------



## OurLilHomestead (Jan 19, 2008)

In our family there are a lot of allergies to prescribed antibiotics. We usually up the doses of vitamin c, take garlic, olive leaf extract and a multi-vitamin. We also make a "syrup" from apple cider vinegar, fresh garlic & honey.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Jan 10, 2004)

"I have never yet had them not work if taken every hour til relief is given."

Emily I know what you are saying but as written this doesnt say a whole lot! Anything can be taken hourly until you feel relief. You can suck on an ice cube hourly, and stop when you have relief. That doesn't mean that the ice cube healed you, just that you kept up withthe ice cube until you were better!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Qvrfullmidwife said:


> "I have never yet had them not work if taken every hour til relief is given."
> 
> Emily I know what you are saying but as written this doesnt say a whole lot! Anything can be taken hourly until you feel relief. You can suck on an ice cube hourly, and stop when you have relief. That doesn't mean that the ice cube healed you, just that you kept up withthe ice cube until you were better!


All I'm saying in that sentence is that you have to take it religiously to break the infection. I was sick as a dog with ear infection and sinus infection. Pain so bad I was either sobbing or screaming(and this was *with* pain meds!). I had *immediate* relief when I started the echinecea extract and colloidal silver. But I had to keep it up every hour for it to completely heal it. Just like with *any* antibiotic, you *must* complete the regimen once started. My doctor said we would try that first and if I didn't have relief within a couple hours, we would go to regular antibiotics. We did not need too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I, too, have used colloidal silver for sinus infections, colds, etc. 

I combine it sometimes with echinacea.

No blue skin here.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

No prob with colloidal silver here either, but there are other less intense bug fighters.

Antibiotic - literally against living things.

Garlic is much more selective and the old "clove of garlic a day" allowed me to weather some rough times.

Grapefruit seed extract - again, more herbal than chemical. However, not to be taken under certain conditions.

Echinacia and compounds - good within reason.

What a lot of people nowdays think is that using an antibiotic regularly is good. Unless you have a very specific medical condition where infections can affect the heart muscle, it isn't.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

ozark_jewels said:


> I know many, many, many people who use colloidal silver if there is a need. Never seen one blue person, have you?
> Colloidal silver *is* safe.......just don't abuse it.


Yes, I have seen a blue person. The thing is... research backs up what I'm saying. It's not a terribly effective anti germ substance and its side effects can be permanent. They are uncertain why it happens and what makes one person more prone to turning blue than the next.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Joshie said:


> Yes, I have seen a blue person. The thing is... research backs up what I'm saying. It's not a terribly effective anti germ substance and its side effects can be permanent. They are uncertain why it happens and what makes one person more prone to turning blue than the next.


As I said, you are entitled to your opinion.

You or I can find websites and research to "prove" and "disprove" just about anything. I'll go with personal experience and others that I know, personal experience.


----------



## mkdoceaneye (Nov 14, 2007)

We have a patient who is blue from colloidal silver and her sister uses it the same way and is not....they get theirs from the same source...use it exactly the same way, so yes everyone responds differently to EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey blue is one of my favorite colors


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Nevada said:


> If the purpose of making your own is to avoid a trip to the doctor then you might consider keeping "real" antibiotics on hand by ordering them from overseas; no prescription necessary.
> 
> http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/infections/infections.html
> 
> I order stuff from them all the time. It's a good outfit.


I think regardless of where it is bought from the FDA rules/laws would still govern it's coming into the US. I seem to remember from news stories of people going to Mexico for prescription drugs that they are only allowed x amount and only with a prescription.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Nevada said:


> If the purpose of making your own is to avoid a trip to the doctor then you might consider keeping "real" antibiotics on hand by ordering them from overseas; no prescription necessary.
> 
> http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/infections/infections.html
> 
> I order stuff from them all the time. It's a good outfit.


Gotta love the Internet!

Great site!

Also looking for one that has the good Vetrinary meds.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

We use colloidal silver in my household with very good results. We use it sparingly as antibiotics should be used. It has to be made using pure silver. Using a silver alloy will cause problems including turning your skin blue.

Within a day or two of pulling up garlic, I peel and pack the cloves into small jars and fill with olive oil and seal. The sulfer releases into the oil. When the jar is opened it will bubble up like beer. The oil works as a sulfa antibiotic.

You can also grow your own bread mold and cap it up to use for penicillin.
A lot of people are allergic to penicillin. One way to test a person for penicillin alergy or sensitivity is to lightly rub a piece of moldy bread on the inside of the arm and wait a half hour. If redness or rash appears, don't give that person penicillin. I learned this from a doctor who practiced 3rd world jungle medicine.

Before we take any antibiotics we let our bodies try to heal itself. We don't treat fevers unless they go over 102. We make ample use of juices, herbs and broth to suppport the body in fighting off infections


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

There's more to worry about than just turning blue. Colloidal silver is harmful in other ways, too. From a link posted above:



> It continued to be used in some over-the-counter medicines until 1999, when the FDA banned it because it causes argyria, which is a result of the silver reacting with light the same way it does in photography. The silver collects in the skin and other organs and does not dissipate.
> 
> Silver is a heavy metal and doctors say it can collect in the organs and cause kidney and liver damage and even brain seizures. But it is still sold as a dietary supplement.


Seems some people will take an awfully big risk to avoid a trip to the doctor and an antibiotic!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

:bdh: Been there, done that. I'm through now.


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

I just came across this interesting article about silver toxicity. Silver is a heavy metal, just like lead and like lead can be poisonous under the right circumstances.

http://annhyg.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/49/7/575

"Soluble *silver* compounds are more readily absorbed than metallic or insoluble *silver* (Rosenman _et al_., 1979, 1987; HSE, 1998) and thus have the potential to produce adverse *effects* on the human body (Weir, 1979). Acute symptoms of overexposure to *silver* nitrate are decreased blood pressure, diarrhea, stomach irritation and decreased respiration. Chronic symptoms from prolonged intake of low doses of *silver* salts are fatty degeneration of the liver and kidneys and changes in blood cells (Venugopal and Luckey, 1978). Long-term inhalation or ingestion of soluble *silver* compounds or colloidal *silver* may cause argyria and/or argyrosis (Nordberg and Gerhardsson, 1988; Fung and Bowen, 1996; Gulbranson _et al_., 2000). Soluble *silver* compounds are also capable of accumulating in small amounts in the brain and in muscles (Fung and Bowen, 1996). *Silver* in any form is not thought to be *toxic* to the immune, cardiovascular, nervous, or reproductive systems (ATSDR, 1990) and is not considered to be carcinogenic (Furst and Schlauder, 1978)"


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

A glass of water with two tablespoons vinegar.


----------

